# 

## piotras152

Drodzy czytelnicy tego tematu.Pomocy!!!!!!!.Mam wodę w piwnicy choć poprzedni właściciel zapewniał mnie że jej nie było w poprzednich latach (to tak na marginesie).Woda gruntowa jest na wysokości ok. 1 metra pod powierzchnią ziemi, natomiast fundament domu na głębokości 1.4 m i zastanawiam się i proszę o radę jakie rozwiązanie byłoby najlepsze. Mówiono mi o opasce bo chyba ten sposób może pomóc , tylko mam wątpliwości czy opaska ta zdoła wyprowadzić tą wodę .Mówiono mi też o wysmarowaniu masą uszczelniającą i położeniu folij budowlanej a następnie wylaniu betonu na posadzkę piwnicy ale czy to coś pomoże.Radzono mi bym w piwnicy zrobił zbiornik poniżej posadzki  z którego mam odpompowywać wodę tylko też mam wątpliwości bo ona nachodzi ze wszystkich narożników budynku Mówiąc szczerze jestem tą sytuacją załamany bo to nowy dom 6 letni. Proszę o radę .

----------


## mr6319

Co do wód gruntowych w tym roku to powiem krótko: są bardzo mocno podwyższone.
U mnie wody w piwnicy nie było od 40 lat. W tym roku niestety się pokazała, miałem około 15 cm. Narazie nie panikuję poczekam co będzie w przyszłym roku. Jak problem będzie sie powtarzał to trzeba będzie działać.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Piotras podejrzewam, że poprzedni właściciel mówił prawdę o tym, że piwnica jest sucha. Po prostu w tym roku są nietypowe warunki pogodowe. W segmencie moich rodziców w pełni podpiwniczonym woda pojawiła się po raz pierwszy od 15 lat, czyli od jego zbudowania i też czekają, że może wody gruntowe opadną.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

U nas sytuacja bard\zo podobna, umowiliśmy się z inspektorem nadzoru budowlanego i oto wnioski:

1. Sytuacja w tym roku specyficzna - ale nikt nie zagwarantuje, że w przyszlym roku nie będzie gorzej...
2. Zrobić drenaż opaskowy - u nas jest, ale nie taki jak powinien być, więć musimy wszystko rozkopć i poprawić.
3. Woda z rynien - nasz super-inteligentny-majster odprowadził ją wzdłuż ściany budynku rurą...drenarską (!).  Gdy to odkryliśmy i odłączyliśmy rynny, woda przestała się pojawiać w piwnicy. Wg inspektora wodę można puścić rurą kanalizacyjną zewnętrzną (pomarańczową) w tym samym wykopie co drenaż, tylko tuż pod powierzchnią , z zachowaniem odpowiedniego spadku.
4. Wnętrze piwnicy - posadzkę i ściany do wys. 30 cm - uszczelnić gumą w płynie (rozwiązanie systemowe, z taśmami), zrobić cokolik na pełną płytkę.

----------


## piotras152

Witam Cie  Mymyk .Dzięki  ,że dodałeś swój post. Chciałbym sie dowiedzieć co to za guma w płynie(rozwiazanie systemowe, z taśmami) czy ta guma wytrzyma napór wody gruntowej bo fachowcy maja rózne opinie min.wylewka + papa + beton z wodą szklaną. .Najgorsze jest to ,ze woda nie chce zejśc od prawie miesiąca raz ją wypompowałem ale znowu jest może troche mniej .Tragedia.Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Mymyk_KSK

Guma (wg inspektora lepsza niż folia w płynie, ale osobiście jeszcze nie zgłębiłam tematu  :wink:  ) to hydroizolacja w formie płynnej - nanoszona wałkiem/ szpachelką. najpierw na narożniku ściana/podłoga klei się paski taśmy uszczelniającej, a następnie "maluje" tą gumą podłoge i ścianę np. do wysokości 30 cm (płytki można na to przykleić). Baseny się tym uszczelnia, więc i wodę gruntową powinno zatrzymać, choć osobistych doświadczeń w yej mierze jeszcze nie mam więc nie zapewnię Cię czy tak jest faktycznie. Cenowo wychodzi to dość drogo, schodzi ok. 1,5 kg/m2 co daje mniej więcej 20-30 zł/m2 w zalezności od systemu. Tyle wiem z teorii - z praktyki to odpowiem dopiero za kilka miesięcy.
Trzymaj się...sucho!

----------


## zbigor

> Guma (wg inspektora lepsza niż folia w płynie, ale osobiście jeszcze nie zgłębiłam tematu  ) Baseny się tym uszczelnia, więc i wodę gruntową powinno zatrzymać,


 Nie zatrzyma. W basenach owszem to działa i to bardzo dobrze z tym że woda dociska wtedy uszczelnienie do betonu na którym jest położone. Beton pozostaje  suchy i nie  ma problemu. Jeśli masz zamiar dać hydroizolację  w piwnicy od środka przeciw wodzie gruntowej to woda działająca pod ciśnieniem od zewnątrz poprostu oderwie hydroizolacje od ściany razem z  wilgotnym tynkiem.

----------


## geezer_krk

Od tej gumy lepiej użyć szlamu mineralnego albo bitumicznego (dobre są Koester'a) i na to wypadało by coś wylać. Zależy też co masz pod spodem, chodzi mi czy zwykły beton czy płytę żelbetową, jakiej grubości, z jakiego betonu i czy wodoszczelnego. Czy na zewnątrz tez jest hydroizolacja, napisz co tam masz konkretnie to postaramy się pomóc :wink:

----------


## trusia

ja mam wodę w piwnicy od czerwca 2010 czyli juz ponad pół roku i prawie nic nie opada. wychodzi szczeliną między podłogą a ścianą. I co na to proponujecie?

----------


## beton44

gumiaki....

i przypomnieć sobie ze szkoły co to są "naczynia połączone"

----------


## rayan7

Drodzy forumowicze
Mam zamiar w piwnicy nowego budynku wylać posadzkę ze spadkami do szczelnego zbiornika np.beczki w której umieszczę pompę zanurzeniową. Następnie folia kubełkowa taka używana do izolacji pionowych tak aby woda która pokona pierwszą posadzkę bez problemu spłynęła do beczki.Na tą folię daję zbrojenie aby woda nie podniosła posadzki, na to daję warstwę posadzki z betonu wodoszczelnego. Co o tym pomyśle  myślicie?

----------


## TO i OWO

Mam identyczną sytuację.Mam 30 cm wody w piwnicy głębokiej na 80 cm.Może mi ktoś podpowie,czy wykopanie rowu melioracyjnego, /istnieje taka możliwość/ głębokiego na 1m odprowadzi wodę z działki?Kto wie z praktyki w jakiej odległości od rowu będzie "ściagana" woda?

----------


## staniakos

Witam,

Miałem podobne problemy. Przede wszystkim z tym że mam piwnicę. Teren podmokły. 
Mam podwójny drenaż zewnętrzny. Sprowadzone do studni i odprowadzone na odległość około 50m od domu. Wszystko było ok do zeszłego roku. Miałem cofkę do stidni drenażowej, gdzie woda w studni napompowała mi drenaż i nadciśnieniem drenaż wpakował mi wodę do piwnicy. Co prawda zaraz woda zeszła. Poziom wód gruntowych myślę że od zeszłego roku jest spokojnie 20-30 cm wyższy niż w latach ubiegłych. Ja w piwnicy próbowałem już wiele naprawić, dodatkowe wylewki, folie itp. Reasumując - z napływem wody nie wygra się, trzeba wodę po prostu odprowadzić. Robie teraz drenaż wewnętrzny ze studnią wewnętrzną, podnoszę posadzkę w piwnicy o około 15 cm - tak w razie awarii, bądź zepsucia się zewnętrznej pompy drenarskiej. 

Tak naprawdę istnieje tylko jeden sposób na zabezieczenie piwnic - ściana szczelinowa, ale to kosmicznie drogie. A najlepiej to piwnic nie robić.

----------


## giovaniiii

Podłącze się do tematu: 

Problem dotyczy izolacji poziomej podłogi w piwnicy.

Budowa odbywała się w zeszłym roku.

Na ten moment izolacja piwnicy pozioma wygląda następująco:
Ława dwukrotnie pomalowana dysperbitem, na to dwie warstwy papy termozgrzewalnej pod ścianami. 

W środku piwnicy wylany jest chudziak z betonu B15 i nie mam jeszcze żadnej izolacji

Po roztopach na początku stycznia pod pomiędzy ławą a papą tylko w jednym miejscu pojawiła się woda. (przecieka do środka około 2-3 litry na godzinę). 
Ściany są suche.
Jak to dobrze zaizolować żeby nie narobić sobie później niepotrzebnej roboty? 
Wystarczy papa termozgrzewalna jako kontynuacja poziomej izolacji czy coś innego,? lub może na podłogę i papę, która leży na ławie dać coś w stylu:
IZOHAN IZOBUD PENETRATOR G7, Superflex 10 ... i dopiero na to papa termozgrzewalana ? Jak zachowa się taka masa po podgrzaniu tego palnikiem i położeniu na to papy ?


pozostała izolacja:
ścian: Desperbit jako podkład, Masa Superflex 10 dwa razy , przy łączeniu izolacji poziomej z papy z izolacją ścian dałem dodatkowo włókno szklane. Na to izolacja termiczna styropian XPS łączony na pióro wpust.

Mam też drenaż opaskowy na poziomie ław. Działa poprawnie. Woda cały czas (w tym momencie) leci z niego.
Grunt Gliniasty. Dziłka na skarpie. Wody gruntowe 8m pod ziemią.

----------


## budownictwook

Spotkałem się z sytuacją, w której niektórzy robią sobie głębokie oczka wodne, które ściągają wodę i obniżają poziom wód gruntowych.
Ciekawym, choć zapewne droższym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie igłofiltrów.
Na ich temat możecie sobie poczytać tutaj:
http://www.klaudia.eu/iglofiltry.php

----------


## pafcion

> Podłącze się do tematu: 
> 
> Problem dotyczy izolacji poziomej podłogi w piwnicy.
> 
> Budowa odbywała się w zeszłym roku.
> 
> Na ten moment izolacja piwnicy pozioma wygląda następująco:
> Ława dwukrotnie pomalowana dysperbitem, na to dwie warstwy papy termozgrzewalnej pod ścianami. 
> 
> ...



Dołączam się do tematu kolegi. U mnie sytuacja prawie identyczna tyle że zamiast izolacji z papy pod ścianami budowlańcy zastosowali 2x folie fundamentowa (taka gruba 1mm). W tamtym roku w okresie ciągłych deszczy wiosennych  ciągle pojawiała się w piwnicy woda, w tym roku ponownie się pojawia. Od zewnątrz jest drenaż i odprowadzenie wody z rynien. To jest stan surowy, od środka trzeba robić wylewkę (narazie jest wylana płyta żelbetowa). Zastanawiam się czy nie zrobić wanny z papy termozgrzewalnej i w to wylewki ale wczesniej trzeba by jakoś uszczelnić punkt posadzka/ściana z którego sterczą dwie warstwy folii. Macie jakieś pomysły jakie środki można tu zastosować aby izolacja była skuteczna?

----------


## wąhol

witam
ja mam taki problem chciałem zagospodarować piwnice i z tego co wiem dziadek wylał 20 cm posadzki bo woda nachodziła...teraz chciałbym ją skuć i myślałem o drenażu domu?? co wy na to?? może inne rozwiązania??

----------


## wojtekdomus

Zajmuję sie profesjonalnie hydroizolacjami ale nie jestem budowlańcem tylko chemikiem.
Moim zdaniem nie ma recept uniwersalnych. Przy projektowaniu hydroizolacji trzeba uwzględnić warunki lokalne, konstrukcje budynku miejsca przecieków, etc. Ważne jest też czy zależy nam tylko na odprowadzeniu wody czy na zrobieniu suchego pomieszczenia w którym mozna np trzymac sprzęt elektoniczny. Nie sadzę aby porady na odległość miały jakikolwiek sens. Najlepsza byłaby konsultacja z inżynierem konstruktorem, który by zalecił odpowiedni projekt. Wykonanie projektu to osobna sprawa bo skopać hydroizolację jest niezwykle łatwo.  


popuśćmy jednak wodzę wyobraźni. Gdybym miał głęboka piwnicę i wyskoki poziom wód gruntowych to zacząłbym tak:
1) wypompowac wodę
2) wylać zbrojona płytę z warstwą hydroizolacji (nas albo pod  wzalwżności od systemu). Płyta musi byc zaprojektowana przez konstruktora i odpowiednio mocna aby nie rozwaliłe je woda od spodu.
3) Szczeliny w ścianach pionowych zainiektować 
4) Ściany pokryc elastycznym elastycznym szlamem mineralnym odpornym na *negatywne ciśnienie* hydrostatyczne

Ale proszę tego nie traktować jako wytycznej zapewniającej sukces

----------


## k.markizy

Kombinowanie i zatrudnianie zwykłych budowlańców nic nie daje i tylko tracisz pieniądze ja tak straciłem sporo kasy w końcu poszedłem po rozum do głowy i  zatrudniłem firmę od hydroizolacji i zrobili to tak jak należy. jak coś to mogę podać do nich kontakt.

----------


## surgi22

Prawda jest taka że można zrobić suchą piwnicę ale nie jest to tanie ( zwłaszcz przy niekorzystnych warunkach ) i często mocno dyskusyjne pod względem ekonomicznym.

----------


## rzuraff

Polecam produkty firmy Schomburg - Aquafin 2k - sprawdzony w takich sytuacjach. Jest to dobre zabezpieczenie również na wodę pod niekorzystnym naporem - tak jak w Twoim przypadku. Środek nie jest tani no ale temat napraw i uszczelnień istniejących izolacji jest chyba jednym z kosztowniejszych tematów w budownictwie... Najważniejsze to zlecić taką naprawę firmie która się tym zajmuje - środek wymaga precyzji ułożenia - to warunkuje jego działanie.

----------


## wąhol

> Kombinowanie i zatrudnianie zwykłych budowlańców nic nie daje i tylko tracisz pieniądze ja tak straciłem sporo kasy w końcu poszedłem po rozum do głowy i  zatrudniłem firmę od hydroizolacji i zrobili to tak jak należy. jak coś to mogę podać do nich kontakt.


teraz jest tam sucho (nie ma wody na podłodze) ale to nie oznacza ze brak wilgoci...wiem ze wylano na podłogę beton bo nachodziła woda... możesz podać kontakt tylko ze ja jestem z pod poznania a ty z warszawy więc może być problem :smile:

----------


## Pitagoras

Ja mam też problem z woda w piwnicy.Mam wylana płytę z niby wodoszczelnego betonu.Nie mam żadnych izolacji od spodu i od góry.Ściągam szmatami pól wiadra wody na dobę i mam tego dość.Mam zamiar zrobić tak.Wykopię dziurę w miejscu przeciekania(bo płyta jak zauważyłem ostatnio pękła widać od ciśnienia wody gruntowej)i wsadzę studzienkę obsypaną kamyczkiem a ze studzienki odprowadzę wodę pompką.Zastanawiam sie czy przed domem w kierunku spadu  nie wykopać też takiej studzienki.W tamtym roku wypuściłem cała wodę z dachu na przód domu włączając dreny i miałem trochę spokoju,ale nie na długo jak widać.Pozdrawiam

----------


## donpiotr

W mojej piwnicy woda nie chciała się poddać. Ekipa która jako pierwsza zabrała się za temat zrobiła tylko drenaż - nie pomogło, może nie do końca nie pomogło przez pierwszy sezon wody nie było, ale po pierwszych roztopach wróciła. Druga ekipa odkopała dom i chcieli zrobić uszczelnienie tylko folią, po konsultacji z kilkoma fachowcami, chłopaki zrobili izolację z bitumu dwuskładnikowego i dodatkowo osłonili wszystko folią budowlaną. Poprawili też spadki w odwodnieniu. 
3 lata był spokój, na przełomie lata/jesieni woda pojawiła mi się na łączeniu podłogi i ściany, nie było jej dużo. Miałem robić uszczelnienie od środka Aquafinem 2k ale znalazłem tańszy środek też dwuskładnikowy K11 flex podobno nie jest gorszy. Uszczelnienie zrobiłem pod koniec listopada i na razie nic nie wychodzi, czekam na wykwity nad szlamowaniem......bo podobno powinno się jeszcze zrobić iniekcję ponad poziomem gruntu.

----------

